# como reparar un power supply que solo da 11.0v



## ivans69 (Mar 19, 2008)

tengo un power suply de los viejitos y solamente me da 11.0v y necesito arriba de los 11.6v por que lo estoy usando para un amplificador chico de automovil y cuando elevo el volumen el voltaje de la fuente llega a recaer hasta 9.6v, que es lo que le puedo hacer para que me de un voltaje mas alto?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 23, 2008)

si es la fuente vieja como dices,  posiblemente tengas problemas con los filtros, ya que estos tienden a "secarse". 

cambialos. 
saludos.


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Las especificaciones de la fuente dicen que puedes obtener mas de 11V?.


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 23, 2008)

El problema lo tiene tu viaja power suply que da 11v. pero no la intensidad que necesita tu amplificador chico de automovil.

Al subir el volumen del amplificador  necesita mas intensidad (Amperios o MiliAmperios) que tu Power Suply no da.

Prueba con otra.


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 23, 2008)

las especificaciones me marcan que debe de darme 12.0v y 5.0v  a  20A y 8A pero solamente obtengo 11.0v y los 5v me los da mas altos como a 5.4v aqui el problema esta en el voltaje por que no creo que sean los amperios por que cuando le subo al amplificador el voltaje llega a decaer hasta los 9.6v insuficiente para que el amplificador trabaje y se apaga


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Si es una fuente regulada, deberia darte los 12 v... si no, hay algun problema (ademas son 20 A, asi que todo deberia ir en orden). Revisa, como te dijeron anteriormente, los capacitores del filtro, o el regulador de salida... seguramente tienen algun problema.

Salu2


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 23, 2008)

Pedado de fuente de alimentacion (12v - 20A - 240W) - (5v - 8A - 40W)

Yo probaria la fuente sola conectandole por ejemplo una bombilla o mas de auto y mediria la intensidad que consumen dichas bombillas.

Tambien comprobaria los reguladores de la fuente.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 7, 2008)

momento,   esa fuente es de computadora===========
si es asi.  es problema radica, en que la fuente sensa solamente los 5 volts, por eso  te da poco voltaje.  a mi ya me ha pasado.
lo que debes hacer es meterle una carga a los 5 volts.  ya sea focos de carros.  y veras que le voltaje de 11 volts se eleva  a los 12.  
sale.
yo tambien he puesto resistencias ceramicas de 10 wattss en parfalelo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 7, 2008)

no es mas fasil poner una resistencia serie limitadora y a continuacion un prseta masa y desde este divisor tomar el voltaje de referencia para la retroalimentacioon de la fuente?
si es que ese es el problema?


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 7, 2008)

Conectale una carga al raìl de +5V (Cables rojos). Puede ser una resistencia de unos 20 Ohm/10W.

Una fuente AT, después de ponerse en marcha, no alcanza a llegar a los 12 Voltios si no tiene carga en los raíles de +5V y +12V. Esto ocurre en muchas marcas de fuentes de pc, máxime si es de las viejas AT.

Creo que con eso debes alcanzar los 12v. 

Pero te recomiendo que le hagas una modificacion, para que llegue a 13.5 voltios, tal como si el amplificador estuviera en un auto, donde el voltaje de la bateria es de 13.5 v.

Mira en:
http://radiocontrol.es/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=68&page=2

Es la segunda pagina, debes empezar a leer desde la 1.


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 12, 2008)

bueno tratare de hacer lo que me recomienda bushell ya que lo estoy usando para un amplificador o diganme como es que se conecta la resistencia en paralelo


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 12, 2008)

Lo de la resistencia es simple: Conectas un extremo de la resistencia a un cable rojo y el otro extremo a un cable negro.


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 12, 2008)

que valor debe de tener la resistencia?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 13, 2008)

entre que tirar 10w, en calor, en esa resistencia, ponele una lamparita de 12v 10w, por lo menos vas a tener una luz. jaaa. Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 13, 2008)

No pué.
La lamparita de 10W tiene que conectar al rail de 5v, para en efecto lograr elevar la tensión en el rail de 12v.
Las lamparitas Kripton de 4,8v se bancan perfectamente 6v. Lo malo es que hay que cambiarlas cada 1000 hs de uso.


----------

